# Getting Pregnant after Decapeptyl injections



## KarFar

Hi just looking for someone with a similar experience for some advise. I finished 3 injections on June 12th and waited 4 weeks before starting to try again. On the injections I had no period or cramping etc but in the last few weeks boobs have been sore, have had some cramping, tiredness. Has anyone got pregnant after these injections and I so how long did it take?


----------



## Littlemumm

Hi KarFar,
I'm in the same boat as you. Took my last of 3 injections mid may after a lap & dye & still no AF. I've been searching the net for info on when to expect AF or for inspiration from anyone who got pregnant after decapeptyl but can't find anything. :growlmad:
Do you have an update on your situation???
I like u had the sore boobs, bad taste in the mouth & nauseous feelings but got a BFN today. I'm not feeling good about it & DH & I were convinced this was it. :nope:
Our next step is hopefully IVF in H clinic one my AF comes cos until then I can't get the egg reserve test done.:shrug:
It's nice to know that I'm not alone on the journey.
Hopefully we'll have some good news to post soon.
Baby dust to you *******


----------



## Littlemumm

You may (or may not) be interested to know that my dreaded AF came today:growlmad: so just for info, that means that it took about 3 months to come back after the last injection. I know that while i was waiting i was trawling the net to see how long i should expect to wait.

I'd still love to hear of any success stories after the injections :happydance:


----------



## marisata

I have had injections of decapeptyl for 3 weeks, after which my frozen embryo cycle was cancelled as my endometrium lining was deemed too thick.
I was impatiently waiting for AF to come to start another cycle, went to a doctor to do blood test which came negative. I also read online that AF could be delayed up to 6 months as a result of decapeptyl injections.
Then i was prescribed 2 shots of progesterone to jumpstart my periods. They never came, so in 3 weeks after these shots I went to the doctor and was asked to do a blood test again. At that point I was 30 days late since the expected date of my next period.
The blood test came BFP with hcg at 4000 level.
It was a huge surprise.
My IVF clinic told me that it is not uncommon to get pregnant after decapeptyl injections even though a period is missed.


----------



## marisata

I forgot to mention that I had absolutely no pregnancy symptoms while waiting for my AF/trying to jumpstart my periods. The symptoms came several weeks later after my BFP test.


----------



## apple_orange

hi karfar.
Hope doing well.
Can you please tell me after how many months u got back your periods..as i am al same boat with u..


----------



## apple_orange

KarFar said:


> Hi just looking for someone with a similar experience for some advise. I finished 3 injections on June 12th and waited 4 weeks before starting to try again. On the injections I had no period or cramping etc but in the last few weeks boobs have been sore, have had some cramping, tiredness. Has anyone got pregnant after these injections and I so how long did it take?

Hi..

hope doing well.
As m in same boat with u.i finished 3 decapeptyl injection.its almost 3 months to be complted.since m waiting for my periods to come.m eagerly waiting to try to conceive..please suggest me what to do....?

Thank u.


----------



## apple_orange

KarFar said:


> Hi just looking for someone with a similar experience for some advise. I finished 3 injections on June 12th and waited 4 weeks before starting to try again. On the injections I had no period or cramping etc but in the last few weeks boobs have been sore, have had some cramping, tiredness. Has anyone got pregnant after these injections and I so how long did it take?

Hi..

hope doing well.
As m in same boat with u.i finished 3 decapeptyl injection.its almost 3 months to be complted.since m waiting for my periods to come.m eagerly waiting to try to conceive..please suggest me what to do....?

Thank u.


----------



## apple_orange

hey karfar plzz reply me.
I badly need your help.

Thank u.


----------



## X_AND_X

Hi there,

I am just trying to find out some information, I have just started the Decapeptyl injecion and have 2 more to go and I want to know the staus that this puts me at afterwords, the doctors have been no help atol as they gave me no information and the infor I have found out is quite sketchy! I have had irregular periods for about 7 years which has put me into hospital with pain a lot and also hhave PCOS. I have been trying for a baby since I was 15 as I love kids and now its starting to upset me as all of my friends are having children and I want to be in that situation. Does anyone know if this injecion may help to kick start my periods back into a normal ovulation and then therefor allow me to have a child

Thank you


----------

